# Leonardo Da Vinci Screensavers



## DarrenG

I haven't seen any Da Vinci Screensavers posted here so apologies if they have. Just knocked these up for mine:






























Will add a load more now that I've got the screensaver hack sorted. Lovin this forum


----------



## Geoffrey

These look good .. Thanks, Darren


----------



## PhillipA82

Looks good


----------



## 911jason

Very cool! Good job Darren... and have you done the font hack yet? It makes a real difference and I'd highly recommend it... I use Georgia 2.

http://www.charles-reace.com/Kindle_Hacks/


----------



## DarrenG

Thanks. Yes I'm running with Helvetica at the moment but will try Georgia 2 as well to compare.

Here are a few more:


----------



## DawnOfChaos

Yessss!!! Thank you Darren!


----------



## Brian8205

Awesome images! Thank you!


----------



## Guest

awesome thx for share


----------



## dmetzcher

Thanks so much for posting these, DarrenG. I just installed the screensaver hack this morning and da Vinci's drawings were exactly what I wanted. These are perfect.


----------



## DarrenG

You're welcome


----------

